# How old were you



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Im turning 18 this summer and i was wondering when every one moved out and how it was. I have some friends wanting to get an apartment when i turn 18 and im thinking about it.


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

well i turned 19, 4 days ago...and im moving out the first of january...hey...if u happy at home and everthing is good witht he rents...stay there...free food free roof free cable and free internet..so if u happy at home stay there...im not so im getting the fuk outta here!!!!....but i would stay if everthing was cool.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

22.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

17


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

18


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

just turned 20.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

I haven't, my moto is: Live off your parents until you can live off your kids







.

Seriously though, here it's very normal (in fact, it's the way it is most of the times) that you live with your parents until you get married or something like that, families are usually very close, even when you do move people try to stay close to their parents/relatives.


----------



## SregoR (Aug 7, 2005)

Im 19 and i still live with my parents. every thing is good, sometimes their annoying, butnot enough where im like "f*ck this im moving out" cause free rent and ect... is way to good. cause getting an apartment here a decent one in a decent place is pretty much an arm and leg.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

First moved out at 19, came back for a year and went to school, now I got my Own Casa, with my Brother.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

20, now me and 4 friends have a bad ass house!

Totally a bachlor pad, 5 bedroom house, 3 baths/bathrooms, all wood floors, finished basement. And we only pay 600/month so its $120 a piece


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

i will be this summer and i will only be 17


----------



## SregoR (Aug 7, 2005)

mauls said:


> 20, now me and 4 friends have a bad ass house!
> 
> Totally a bachlor pad, 5 bedroom house, 3 baths/bathrooms, all wood floors, finished basement. And we only pay 600/month so its $120 a piece


Only 600 Dollars damn, that over here in NY, gets you one room. I love NY but to be broke here you gota be rich


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

i'm 19, still with my parents, but as soon as i get a career i'm getting the f*ck out of here


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I will be moving out this summer with my gf....soon to be fiance.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> I will be moving out this summer with my gf....soon to be fiance.


only if she says yes


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

mauls said:


> I will be moving out this summer with my gf....soon to be fiance.


only if she says yes :laugh:
[/quote]
TRUST ME, she'll say yes.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

I was 17 when i moved out . but it wasnt easy living on your own at that age.


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

SregoR said:


> 20, now me and 4 friends have a bad ass house!
> 
> Totally a bachlor pad, 5 bedroom house, 3 baths/bathrooms, all wood floors, finished basement. And we only pay 600/month so its $120 a piece


Only 600 Dollars damn, that over here in NY, gets you one room. I love NY but to be broke here you gota be rich
[/quote]

my one bedroom apartment in houston costs more than that...

btw, i was barely 18 when i moved out...


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

18 but I got evicted from an apartment and had another breif stint with the parents when I was 20. Landlords apparently do not like it when you, your roommate and a couple friends get heavily intoxicated and start jumping off counter tops WWF style tackling your friends (especially when you live on the 4th floor and have people below you). They also don't take kindly to doors being ran through, holes being punched into walls or bags of trash thrown off your balcony. I'm really surprised we lasted as long as we did there. Young and stupid I guess.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2005)

94NDTA said:


> I will be moving out this summer with my gf....soon to be fiance.


only if she says yes :laugh:
[/quote]
TRUST ME, she'll say yes.
[/quote]

Not if your wig falls off while you are proposing :laugh:

I will move out when I know I can support myself, without asking for favours. Im 16 now, so I'd say in the next couple of years.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

outlook8 said:


> 20, now me and 4 friends have a bad ass house!
> 
> Totally a bachlor pad, 5 bedroom house, 3 baths/bathrooms, all wood floors, finished basement. And we only pay 600/month so its $120 a piece


Only 600 Dollars damn, that over here in NY, gets you one room. I love NY but to be broke here you gota be rich
[/quote]

my one bedroom apartment in houston costs more than that...

btw, i was barely 18 when i moved out...
[/quote]

Were just getting a great deal. My roomate's uncle owns it, and its been sitting empty. He owns a golf course so he's not hurtin for money, he'd prolly let us live there for free, but he wanted to give us some responsiblity.


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

im 20 would love to move out but fact is i cant afford it....i was going to move out before i started looking into a new car...a cheap, p.o.s. appartment in my area will run about $950 a month...and im not the type to want roommates so...


----------



## SeeingRedAgain (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm 18 and have had my own place for about 2 months. I share a duplex with my best friend of 12 years. We both waterproof (construction) for 15 bucks an hour, my dad is the foreman so he hooked us up with jobs. But anyways, we both make about 600 AFTER shitty tax each week on an average week, which gives us the chance to splurge like crazy on throwing parties and buying all kinds of sweet sh*t. We have a fenced in backyard for my baby pitbull to play in, I got to bring my 55G with my 3 reds in my living room. We have 2 bedrooms (one for each of us so it works out perfectly). Then we have a huge ass basement that we throw parties in with a pool table, weight sets, and a punching bag. We also have our own cars and cell phones (no need to waste money on a home phone) then we have our own Xbox 360's and two computers networked with cable internet, and also have satelite TV with our 32 inch HD TV.

People always told me to stay at home and that the grass is not greener on the other side... Well, after living on the other side for about two months, I can gladly raise the middle finger to all of those who said I couldn't and shouldn't move out. I'm livin' the life and have so much freedom it's ridiculous. Don't have to sneak girls in my room at 2AM anymore, can have people come and go freely. Long as ya keep a good job, life is peachier than sh*t.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

im 21, and still live at home. but my parents are rarely actually IN Vancouver...so i have the house to myself a lot. for instance, right now i have it for like 9 weeks. pretty sweet.

i lived by myself at college. it was boring as hell cause i wasnt allowed a pet or anything. and it was like -38 celcius outside, so i didnt want to go outside. so i sat there the entire course and got stoned...all day. i guess it was sorta cool. i had my PS2, a tv with cable, and a kitchen..and i made whatever the f*ck i wanted.

"What did you have for dinner?"
"umm..some chicken fingers, a hagen daas icecream bar, some toast...uh...yeah thats about all."

but i was dying to get home. the ppl in my classes werent exactly my kinda crew, and there wasnt much to do because it was so damned cold. made a couple of really good friends.

i also missed having my parents there to make dinner if i didnt feel like cooking. you start to really appreciate exactly how much your mom does for you. especially when you tell them to 'f*ck off', leave you alone, and get out of your life.lol.

i had a couple of friends move out right out of high school. you'd think they would mature...but they just turned into complete f*cktards.

i plan on moving out when i can support myself. but i still have to pay a bit of rent and sh*t.


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

SeeingRedAgain said:


> I'm 18 and have had my own place for about 2 months. I share a duplex with my best friend of 12 years. We both waterproof (construction) for 15 bucks an hour, my dad is the foreman so he hooked us up with jobs. But anyways, we both make about 600 AFTER shitty tax each week on an average week, which gives us the chance to splurge like crazy on throwing parties and buying all kinds of sweet sh*t. We have a fenced in backyard for my baby pitbull to play in, I got to bring my 55G with my 3 reds in my living room. We have 2 bedrooms (one for each of us so it works out perfectly). Then we have a huge ass basement that we throw parties in with a pool table, weight sets, and a punching bag. We also have our own cars and cell phones (no need to waste money on a home phone) then we have our own Xbox 360's and two computers networked with cable internet, and also have satelite TV with our 32 inch HD TV.
> 
> People always told me to stay at home and that the grass is not greener on the other side... Well, after living on the other side for about two months, I can gladly raise the middle finger to all of those who said I couldn't and shouldn't move out. I'm livin' the life and have so much freedom it's ridiculous. Don't have to sneak girls in my room at 2AM anymore, can have people come and go freely. Long as ya keep a good job, life is peachier than sh*t.


....your daddy 'hooked you up' with a $15 an hour job, awww thats so cute


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

20 then 24 (i was homeless for a little while living at other peoples houses) then 26 and i dont think i will go back now as im 36 and i own my house


----------



## Northstar (Jun 19, 2003)

Left the house at the age of 19.


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

anotherreject04 said:


> I'm 18 and have had my own place for about 2 months. I share a duplex with my best friend of 12 years. We both waterproof (construction) for 15 bucks an hour, my dad is the foreman so he hooked us up with jobs. But anyways, we both make about 600 AFTER shitty tax each week on an average week, which gives us the chance to splurge like crazy on throwing parties and buying all kinds of sweet sh*t. We have a fenced in backyard for my baby pitbull to play in, I got to bring my 55G with my 3 reds in my living room. We have 2 bedrooms (one for each of us so it works out perfectly). Then we have a huge ass basement that we throw parties in with a pool table, weight sets, and a punching bag. We also have our own cars and cell phones (no need to waste money on a home phone) then we have our own Xbox 360's and two computers networked with cable internet, and also have satelite TV with our 32 inch HD TV.
> 
> People always told me to stay at home and that the grass is not greener on the other side... Well, after living on the other side for about two months, I can gladly raise the middle finger to all of those who said I couldn't and shouldn't move out. I'm livin' the life and have so much freedom it's ridiculous. Don't have to sneak girls in my room at 2AM anymore, can have people come and go freely. Long as ya keep a good job, life is peachier than sh*t.


....your daddy 'hooked you up' with a $15 an hour job, awww thats so cute
[/quote]

why do some people always get their panties in a bunch when someones' father helps them get a good job?!???


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

I'm 19 and spend half of the year living at school and half of the year living at home. Next year (in July) i'll be moving to school for the entire year. Going to be living in the sorority house with 11 other girls. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

outlook8 said:


> I'm 18 and have had my own place for about 2 months. I share a duplex with my best friend of 12 years. We both waterproof (construction) for 15 bucks an hour, my dad is the foreman so he hooked us up with jobs. But anyways, we both make about 600 AFTER shitty tax each week on an average week, which gives us the chance to splurge like crazy on throwing parties and buying all kinds of sweet sh*t. We have a fenced in backyard for my baby pitbull to play in, I got to bring my 55G with my 3 reds in my living room. We have 2 bedrooms (one for each of us so it works out perfectly). Then we have a huge ass basement that we throw parties in with a pool table, weight sets, and a punching bag. We also have our own cars and cell phones (no need to waste money on a home phone) then we have our own Xbox 360's and two computers networked with cable internet, and also have satelite TV with our 32 inch HD TV.
> 
> People always told me to stay at home and that the grass is not greener on the other side... Well, after living on the other side for about two months, I can gladly raise the middle finger to all of those who said I couldn't and shouldn't move out. I'm livin' the life and have so much freedom it's ridiculous. Don't have to sneak girls in my room at 2AM anymore, can have people come and go freely. Long as ya keep a good job, life is peachier than sh*t.


....your daddy 'hooked you up' with a $15 an hour job, awww thats so cute
[/quote]

why do some people always get their panties in a bunch when someones' father helps them get a good job?!???
[/quote]
Because people are jelouse. Just ignore it.

If my dad offered me an awesome job, I would take it too.


----------



## piranha threat (Jan 1, 2004)

I went to college when I was 19, I'm 20 now. But, I don't consider myself moved out of my parents home. Probably won't *move out* until 23-24.


----------



## wasabi-glow (Jun 30, 2005)

23


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

moved out at 18 to go to college. Moved back at 22 to save some money to buy my own place. Moved out for good at 23. My mom recently got sick so she is living with me for now. I guess you can say I owe her for all shes done for me.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm 17 and still live at home. I plan on moving out as soon as I graduate highschool, maybe get a few years of college, and get a steady full time job


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

moved out when i was 17, with my girlfriend, wow what a mistake that was, not the moving out part, but living with a girl... f*ck THAT.. living with women suck, i would only live with another girl when i decide to throw in the towel... as for living on my own being 17... definitly not the best idea in the world. BUT it did give me some LIVING experience and a new sense of responsibility. I am back at home now @ 23. And intend to stay as long as possible!!!! Ill probably jump ship in another 3-5 yrs and hopefully by then have enough money to buy a nice condo or something....


----------



## n0vacaine (Oct 10, 2005)

22 still at home- staying here till im done with college


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

its best now aday to take advantage of living at home as long as possible......... hot meals on a regular basis clean laundry instead of going to a coin laundry......... stuff like that are real luxeries you dont think about til ur alone........

plus now adays with the price of cars,insurance for the car,gas for the car, repairs for the car, and rent, some utilities (if ur land lord doesn provide them), food and a little bit of leisure you would have to have one damn good job if ur living on your own. all those expenses for a young person will drive ya insane. never have extra $$$ to keep any fish thats for damn sure. maybe a betta or goldfish thats bout it


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I first moved out when I was 21, but came back after a year to go to school. I ended up just going back to work and moved in with a girl for a couple years but that fell appart, and I came back home again to pay off some debts.

I was about to move out again this past fall, but after my mother died in July I decided to stay for my fathers sake.

Now... I'm working on a new job thats a little over 2 hours away, so I'm going to get a place near my job for M-F and come home on weekends. My Father has a well established buisiness here, and my GF doesn't want to move either. At least it's only 2 hours away...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I was 18 when I moved out: I went to live on my own when I started at university...


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Not till I was 30, but that enabled me to buy a house and a BMW M3 and still have lots in savings...SO worth it


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

Scrap5000 said:


> Not till I was 30, but that enabled me to buy a house and a BMW M3 and still have lots in savings...SO worth it










30!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Moved out when I was 17 and went to college. Actually, going to college was against my parent's wishes. So when I went, I was on my own.









Since then, our relationship has never been better. 
If you do NOT plan on going to college, try to aquire a skill that people will pay you for. Then stay at home until you can afford a place of your own. Usually, it all depends on your relationship with your parents. 
Also, when you get older, parents change; as if to GET you to move out without having to tell you. just a heads up...


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

I moved out at 19 to live with girl friend who is now my wife.

I don't think I could ever go back to living with my parents.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

SregoR said:


> 20, now me and 4 friends have a bad ass house!
> 
> Totally a bachlor pad, 5 bedroom house, 3 baths/bathrooms, all wood floors, finished basement. And we only pay 600/month so its $120 a piece


Only 600 Dollars damn, that over here in NY, gets you one room. I love NY but to be broke here you gota be rich
[/quote]

soo true..

i moved out when i was 19, but unfortunately i had to move back home recently, the stupid high cost of living and lack of available roommates has left me with no choice. honestly its not that bad, im saving some money since a one bedroom apartment is between 800 - 1200 a month plus utilities, thats one huge suck ass part of living in north jersey its expensive..


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Moved out of my dad's house when I was 18...Because he was a damn psycho...Lived with my grandparents for 3 years...Then moved out when I was 21...Lived with my Mom for a little under a year...Then Finally moved out my own when I was 22...Have had my own place now for about 2 years now.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Not till I was 30, but that enabled me to buy a house and a BMW M3 and still have lots in savings...SO worth it










30!
[/quote]

My dad didn't move out til he was 30... When he met my mom who was 23. They're still married.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Not till I was 30, but that enabled me to buy a house and a BMW M3 and still have lots in savings...SO worth it










30!
[/quote]

My dad didn't move out til he was 30... When he met my mom who was 23. They're still married.
[/quote]

Exactly...smart man. I pretty much had all the freedom in the world since I was 22, so it's all good...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> Not till I was 30, but that enabled me to buy a house and a BMW M3 and still have lots in savings...SO worth it










30!
[/quote]

My dad didn't move out til he was 30... When he met my mom who was 23. They're still married.
[/quote]

Exactly...smart man. I pretty much had all the freedom in the world since I was 22, so it's all good...
[/quote]

yeah except most peoples parents wont let theere kids moooch of them for that long..

if came home with a m3 and was living at home my parents would kick me out..


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Having an M3 and living with your parents is plain RUDE, unless they have better cars. Also, it is scandalous to have a nice car and no house. Do things the right way, FIRST, purchase a home.


----------



## SregoR (Aug 7, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> Not till I was 30, but that enabled me to buy a house and a BMW M3 and still have lots in savings...SO worth it










30!
[/quote]

My dad didn't move out til he was 30... When he met my mom who was 23. They're still married.
[/quote]

Exactly...smart man. I pretty much had all the freedom in the world since I was 22, so it's all good...
[/quote]

yeah except most peoples parents wont let theere kids moooch of them for that long..

if came home with a m3 and was living at home my parents would kick me out..
[/quote]
If that guy who had the M3 was living with his parents and not paying for more then half the bills of the house your a peice of sh*t.







but thats just me.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Having an M3 and living with your parents is plain RUDE, unless they have better cars. Also, it is scandalous to have a nice car and no house. Do things the right way, FIRST, purchase a home.


yup..

my ex g/f got a new a4 after she got out of college because she wanted a new car and couldnt afford it if she didnt live at home, personally id rather drive a beater and have a my own nice place...

what are you gonna do use you nice car to look cool and maybe pick up chicks so you can bring them to your parents house?

GAY


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> Having an M3 and living with your parents is plain RUDE, unless they have better cars. Also, it is scandalous to have a nice car and no house. Do things the right way, FIRST, purchase a home.


yup..

my ex g/f got a new a4 after she got out of college because she wanted a new car and couldnt afford it if she didnt live at home, personally id rather drive a beater and have a my own nice place...

what are you gonna do use you nice car to look cool and maybe pick up chicks so you can bring them to your parents house?

GAY
[/quote]


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

See, this is what's wrong with this entire generation of Americans now a days. Everything in your eyes is "what is in it for me?" Everything is "now that you're 18, get your $ss outta here, I've done my part and now you're on your own. Pay your share of the bills and pay me rent and this is yours and that's mine and don't you dare eat my leftover dinner because IT'S MINE, NOT YOURS you ungrateful little sh*t!"

For everyone bashing me, not that it's any of your business, but I come from a loving Italian family, where we help each other out and we share everything we have. Parents are not looking at the calendar, praying for your 18th birthday to come, so they can kick you out on your ass, or chaarge you rent, or make you pay half the bills. And the kids are not dying to leave home either, because there's love and respect for one another, and you're happy to see your family and thank God for every minute you get to spend with them. Your parents do all they can for you, to give you a better life than they had, and in the future you do the same for your kids, and you take care of your parents when they get old, instead of dumping them in a nursing home the second they hit 65.

The chicks that you bring home, if they have an ounce of decency and are of a quality that you would like to have a future with, they appreciate and respect the fact that you are a family man, and that you honor your parents, because that will be the type of family that you will raise as a man. If they are two bit whores you just wanna bang, then needless to say, you don't bring them home; you bring them to the corner motel.

And what's further none of your business, is that I've worked at my dad's pizzeria/restaurant since I was EIGHT UNTIL I WAS TWENTY SEVEN. Every day off from school, every holiday, every summer vacation, from 10:30 in the morning until at least 8:00 at night, many times from 10:30am till closing time of 2am, so needless to say I earned every bit of everything I have. Not to mention I also went to college full time, then later also had a part time internship, and later a full time job (career job, not the mcdonalds type jobs 90% of you seem to have) and still continued to work at the shop on Saturdays and days off. So learn the whole story before opening your fat mouths and talking sh*t about things you know nothing about.

Of course you just assumed that I sat on my fat lazy ass and mooched off my parents because that's what 95% of today's generation does, and it's just pathetic. That's why sooooo many kids will struggle with college loans for the first 15 years after graduation, see their parents 4 times a year, toss them in a nursing home, and then fight tooth and nails with their siblings for what's left in the will.

That, my friends, is what's really GAY.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

SeeingRedAgain said:


> I'm 18 and have had my own place for about 2 months. I share a duplex with my best friend of 12 years. We both waterproof (construction) for 15 bucks an hour, my dad is the foreman so he hooked us up with jobs. But anyways, we both make about 600 AFTER shitty tax each week on an average week, which gives us the chance to splurge like crazy on throwing parties and buying all kinds of sweet sh*t. We have a fenced in backyard for my baby pitbull to play in, I got to bring my 55G with my 3 reds in my living room. We have 2 bedrooms (one for each of us so it works out perfectly). Then we have a huge ass basement that we throw parties in with a pool table, weight sets, and a punching bag. We also have our own cars and cell phones (no need to waste money on a home phone) then we have our own Xbox 360's and two computers networked with cable internet, and also have satelite TV with our 32 inch HD TV.
> 
> People always told me to stay at home and that the grass is not greener on the other side... Well, after living on the other side for about two months, I can gladly raise the middle finger to all of those who said I couldn't and shouldn't move out. I'm livin' the life and have so much freedom it's ridiculous. Don't have to sneak girls in my room at 2AM anymore, can have people come and go freely. Long as ya keep a good job, life is peachier than sh*t.


Dude, you make it sound soo good!

I'm 19 right now and I don't live at home since i'm at college. But I'm moving back in April and after that I think i'll be there for quite awhile

Oh Yeah, my dad hooked me up with an awesome job too! I've had since I was 15
Its awesome eh?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Sheppard said:


> I'm 18 and have had my own place for about 2 months. I share a duplex with my best friend of 12 years. We both waterproof (construction) for 15 bucks an hour, my dad is the foreman so he hooked us up with jobs. But anyways, we both make about 600 AFTER shitty tax each week on an average week, which gives us the chance to splurge like crazy on throwing parties and buying all kinds of sweet sh*t. We have a fenced in backyard for my baby pitbull to play in, I got to bring my 55G with my 3 reds in my living room. We have 2 bedrooms (one for each of us so it works out perfectly). Then we have a huge ass basement that we throw parties in with a pool table, weight sets, and a punching bag. We also have our own cars and cell phones (no need to waste money on a home phone) then we have our own Xbox 360's and two computers networked with cable internet, and also have satelite TV with our 32 inch HD TV.
> 
> People always told me to stay at home and that the grass is not greener on the other side... Well, after living on the other side for about two months, I can gladly raise the middle finger to all of those who said I couldn't and shouldn't move out. I'm livin' the life and have so much freedom it's ridiculous. Don't have to sneak girls in my room at 2AM anymore, can have people come and go freely. Long as ya keep a good job, life is peachier than sh*t.


Dude, you make it sound soo good!

I'm 19 right now and I don't live at home since i'm at college. But I'm moving back in April and after that I think i'll be there for quite awhile

Oh Yeah, my dad hooked me up with an awesome job too! I've had since I was 15
Its awesome eh?








[/quote]

Yeah, but what happens when you want to BUY a home and you have NOTHING saved up? Also, what happens when you decide that you may want children? And that the money you are making right now is just that.... "FOR RIGHT NOW". Will it be able to support more mouths to feed? What if you get injured at work? then what? Your whole life is financed...

there is no future because you didnt go to school or plan for it. I hope that I am wrong of course.

Ahhh, I am probably too paranoid.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

so the av is around 20.... My parents wont let me live with them past 24 so yeah... Im thinking about just staying with them untill im done with college.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

Scrap5000 said:


> See, this is what's wrong with this entire generation of Americans now a days. Everything in your eyes is "what is in it for me?" Everything is "now that you're 18, get your $ss outta here, I've done my part and now you're on your own. Pay your share of the bills and pay me rent and this is yours and that's mine and don't you dare eat my leftover dinner because IT'S MINE, NOT YOURS you ungrateful little sh*t!"
> 
> For everyone bashing me, not that it's any of your business, but I come from a loving Italian family, where we help each other out and we share everything we have. Parents are not looking at the calendar, praying for your 18th birthday to come, so they can kick you out on your ass, or chaarge you rent, or make you pay half the bills. And the kids are not dying to leave home either, because there's love and respect for one another, and you're happy to see your family and thank God for every minute you get to spend with them. Your parents do all they can for you, to give you a better life than they had, and in the future you do the same for your kids, and you take care of your parents when they get old, instead of dumping them in a nursing home the second they hit 65.
> 
> ...


Im sensing some water works. Better ask daddy to go to the store and buy you some tissues









I think the problem is, some people WANT to be able to survive on thier own. For me, it will test my character, and life skills. I could stay at home till Im 50 if I wanted to. Just because someone moves out doesnt mean thier parents dont love them as much as yours love you.

Dont you want to live your own life? Support yourself? Even if you have to work two jobs, isnt the fact that you are making it out there under your own two feet worth it? Ive lived with my bro, we survived on speghetti and depot sized jigs of juice...I cant say I was as comfortable as I am at home, but I got confidence from knowing I can survive out in the world without using someone else as a crutch.

Sometimes we cant make it on our own. Im not denying that. But there is a difference between a driver and a passenger


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Not till I was 30, but that enabled me to buy a house and a *BMW M3* and still have lots in savings...SO worth it










M3!
[/quote]

Fixed.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

crazyklown89 said:


> Not till I was 30, but that enabled me to buy a house and a *BMW M3* and still have lots in savings...SO worth it










M3!
[/quote]

Fixed.
[/quote]










But in all honesty, Im not really that kinda guy. I could care less if he rode his siter to work or flew a Hercules to the store.

I guess thats why I loved our 89 Jetta


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

moved out at 19. went to live with a few friends closer to school. i worked full time and went to school full time until last october when i moved in with my dad. all my roommates bailed and i wasnt making enough working a shitty retail job to get a better place. plus my grades were dropping due to the lack of time.

no rent, but i hate living here. it's only temporary until i'm done with school and can focus more on my career...i graduate in spring.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

*


Scrap5000 said:



See, this is what's wrong with this entire generation of Americans now a days. Everything in your eyes is "what is in it for me?" Everything is "now that you're 18, get your $ss outta here, I've done my part and now you're on your own. Pay your share of the bills and pay me rent and this is yours and that's mine and don't you dare eat my leftover dinner because IT'S MINE, NOT YOURS you ungrateful little sh*t!"

For everyone bashing me, not that it's any of your business, but I come from a loving Italian family, where we help each other out and we share everything we have. Parents are not looking at the calendar, praying for your 18th birthday to come, so they can kick you out on your ass, or chaarge you rent, or make you pay half the bills. And the kids are not dying to leave home either, because there's love and respect for one another, and you're happy to see your family and thank God for every minute you get to spend with them. Your parents do all they can for you, to give you a better life than they had, and in the future you do the same for your kids, and you take care of your parents when they get old, instead of dumping them in a nursing home the second they hit 65.

The chicks that you bring home, if they have an ounce of decency and are of a quality that you would like to have a future with, they appreciate and respect the fact that you are a family man, and that you honor your parents, because that will be the type of family that you will raise as a man. If they are two bit whores you just wanna bang, then needless to say, you don't bring them home; you bring them to the corner motel.

Click to expand...

*


Scrap5000 said:


> And what's further none of your business, is that I've worked at my dad's pizzeria/restaurant since I was EIGHT UNTIL I WAS TWENTY SEVEN. Every day off from school, every holiday, every summer vacation, from 10:30 in the morning until at least 8:00 at night, many times from 10:30am till closing time of 2am, so needless to say I earned every bit of everything I have. Not to mention I also went to college full time, then later also had a part time internship, and later a full time job (career job, not the mcdonalds type jobs 90% of you seem to have) and still continued to work at the shop on Saturdays and days off. So learn the whole story before opening your fat mouths and talking sh*t about things you know nothing about.
> 
> Of course you just assumed that I sat on my fat lazy ass and mooched off my parents because that's what 95% of today's generation does, and it's just pathetic. That's why sooooo many kids will struggle with college loans for the first 15 years after graduation, see their parents 4 times a year, toss them in a nursing home, and then fight tooth and nails with their siblings for what's left in the will.
> 
> That, my friends, is what's really GAY.


wow dude..everything rite there is exactly my family...its rediculous to see ppl put their parents in elderly homes and sh*t..i have a big big family too...56 first cousins...to get an idea of it..and my uncles always help each other out with everything































major major major respect for u


----------



## SregoR (Aug 7, 2005)

Scrap5000 said:


> See, this is what's wrong with this entire generation of Americans now a days. Everything in your eyes is "what is in it for me?" Everything is "now that you're 18, get your $ss outta here, I've done my part and now you're on your own. Pay your share of the bills and pay me rent and this is yours and that's mine and don't you dare eat my leftover dinner because IT'S MINE, NOT YOURS you ungrateful little sh*t!"
> 
> For everyone bashing me, not that it's any of your business, but I come from a loving Italian family, where we help each other out and we share everything we have. Parents are not looking at the calendar, praying for your 18th birthday to come, so they can kick you out on your ass, or chaarge you rent, or make you pay half the bills. And the kids are not dying to leave home either, because there's love and respect for one another, and you're happy to see your family and thank God for every minute you get to spend with them. Your parents do all they can for you, to give you a better life than they had, and in the future you do the same for your kids, and you take care of your parents when they get old, instead of dumping them in a nursing home the second they hit 65.
> 
> ...


Who the f*ck gave you the right to generalize a whole generation of Americans, just because you guys didn't go out to the olive garden, cause the garden came to you. You must of had no friends, cause what 8 year old wants to spend more then 12 hours in one place working? your child hood must of been long, boring, and lonely. And what can a 8 year old really do to help for 12 hours? I see your saying you have a very loving family, and you were earning your keep. Thats very good, but theres a difference bewteen slaving your self and helping out. then you go off and use negative stereotypes about americans with the whole "sit on your fat asses all day" whatever its not their fault their not born tossing pizzas. but hey whatever im not even american


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

K fizzly said:


> See, this is what's wrong with this entire generation of Americans now a days. Everything in your eyes is "what is in it for me?" Everything is "now that you're 18, get your $ss outta here, I've done my part and now you're on your own. Pay your share of the bills and pay me rent and this is yours and that's mine and don't you dare eat my leftover dinner because IT'S MINE, NOT YOURS you ungrateful little sh*t!"
> 
> For everyone bashing me, not that it's any of your business, but I come from a loving Italian family, where we help each other out and we share everything we have. Parents are not looking at the calendar, praying for your 18th birthday to come, so they can kick you out on your ass, or chaarge you rent, or make you pay half the bills. And the kids are not dying to leave home either, because there's love and respect for one another, and you're happy to see your family and thank God for every minute you get to spend with them. Your parents do all they can for you, to give you a better life than they had, and in the future you do the same for your kids, and you take care of your parents when they get old, instead of dumping them in a nursing home the second they hit 65.
> 
> ...


wow dude..everything rite there is exactly my family...its rediculous to see ppl put their parents in elderly homes and sh*t..i have a big big family too...56 first cousins...to get an idea of it..and my uncles always help each other out with everything































major major major respect for u
[/quote]

..........









Sorry man, but that sh*t is halarious.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

I was killing cats and throwing rocks at cars and stealing my MOms Ciggs when I was 8







Whast this topic about again?


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

i was 17 and never looked back but i wa working full time buy the age of 15 and now have 2 jobs to keep my beer money flowing and a roof over my head but i get buy and i only earn bout £8.50 ph in my full time job!!


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

K fizzly said:


> wow dude..everything rite there is exactly my family...its rediculous to see ppl put their parents in elderly homes and sh*t..i have a big big family too...56 first cousins...to get an idea of it..and my uncles always help each other out with everything
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right back at you, Fizzly...these peeps have no idea of what a strong family does for you, and what you do for them...I brush them off like dandruff...


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

Scrap5000 said:


> wow dude..everything rite there is exactly my family...its rediculous to see ppl put their parents in elderly homes and sh*t..i have a big big family too...56 first cousins...to get an idea of it..and my uncles always help each other out with everything
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right back at you, Fizzly...these peeps have no idea of what a strong family does for you, and what you do for them...I brush them off like dandruff...
[/quote]
























You guys are halarious. You think you guys have "Stronger" families because your relatives f*ck too much and dont want to leave the house?

Dont be hatin because us "weaker" families want to go out and make our way in the world, find our place instead of working at daddy's pizza shop until were 30.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> wow dude..everything rite there is exactly my family...its rediculous to see ppl put their parents in elderly homes and sh*t..i have a big big family too...56 first cousins...to get an idea of it..and my uncles always help each other out with everything
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right back at you, Fizzly...these peeps have no idea of what a strong family does for you, and what you do for them...I brush them off like dandruff...
[/quote]

you mean turn you into a p*ssy that cant handle the thought of independant living?

what you describe as heaven on earth i see as someone raised in an extremely sheltered way who is afraid an incapable of living indeopendantly of there parents.. im glad your happy cause thats all that matter, but your wrong about somethigns.. just because i dont want to live at home and perfer to be independant doesnt mean i will put my parents in a home..


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> you mean turn you into a p*ssy that cant handle the thought of independant living?
> 
> what you describe as heaven on earth i see as someone raised in an extremely sheltered way who is afraid an incapable of living indeopendantly of there parents.. im glad your happy cause thats all that matter, but your wrong about somethigns.. just because i dont want to live at home and perfer to be independant doesnt mean i will put my parents in a home..


Hahha, "p*ssy". Dude, as long as you have your freedom to come & go as you please and live your life pursuing what you like to do then it's almost the same as living on your own, if the house is big enough, anyway. I can't even write about the stuff we used to do in my room while living at home, b/c my parents respected my privacy.

I was always independant and was never sheltered in any way, shape or form. Growing up in Da Bronx has a way of exposing you to things anyway, regardless of how much your parents may want to shelter you. I helped them grow a family business in the bronx, dealing with people off the street, for christsake, how the hell did my parents try to keep me sheltered like that? They gave me street smarts as well as a good home, now I run a group of 20 people in an office in NYC that started out with just 2 of us back in '98, so think again about your assessment of me being a p*ssy and sheltered and afraid to do things on my own, thank you very much.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> you mean turn you into a p*ssy that cant handle the thought of independant living?
> 
> what you describe as heaven on earth i see as someone raised in an extremely sheltered way who is afraid an incapable of living indeopendantly of there parents.. im glad your happy cause thats all that matter, but your wrong about somethigns.. just because i dont want to live at home and perfer to be independant doesnt mean i will put my parents in a home..


I can't even write about the stuff we used to do in my room while living at home, b/c my parents respected my privacy.

[/quote]

good cause i dont wanna hear about any gay sh*t...









like i said as long as your happy about it and it worked for you.. i have a couple frieds still iving at home and there going no where, in your case it worked out and in the city its hard to get out on your own with the stupidly high cost of living.. your fortunate to have a good relationship with your parents not everyones life is like that so keep that in mind when others express tehre opinion about living at home..


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I was 18, and the only reason I moved out then was because I was sentenced to 15 years in prison. And had to go away for a while. I got my own place once i was released!


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> good cause i dont wanna hear about any gay sh*t...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gay stuff, lol

yeah, I am VERY lucky, and I thnk god and my parents for that every day of my life. and for bad relationships, where does it stop? somene has a bad relationship with their parents b/c their parents are a-holes, they often go on to treat their children the same way. At some point they people have to put a stop to it and decide to treat their kids better than they were treated...my grandparents treated my parents like crap, they decided they wanted a better life for us and ended it there...
And I say if your parents treated you like crap for no good reason and I mean HONESTLY no good reason, then stick em in the sh*ttiest home you can find...


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

But man...you are 30!? I guess some cultutres just live differently.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> But man...you are 30!? I guess some cultutres just live differently.


yeah i have to agree no matter how good it is staying home till your thirty is pretty excessive, cut the umbilicle cord already


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> But man...you are 30!? I guess some cultutres just live differently.


I'm 32 now, bought a house almost 2 years ago, but moved out and was living with my girl when I turned 30 for a year or so while the house was renovated. I could never have afforded the house & the car if I hadn't saved up by living with my parents till I was 30. But you gotta understand, I had my freedom since I was 18 or so; pretty much just slept at home, not like I had to answer to them or had a curfew or anything. That would have made me leave A LOT sooner, savings or no savings...


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

B. Rodgers said:


> I was 18, and the only reason I moved out then was because I was sentenced to 15 years in prison. And had to go away for a while. I got my own place once i was released!


B - you're not very old. How long were you in for?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

my cuzzin is a doctor..he makes 6 figures...his wife is a pharmacist..she makes 6 figures..they live with his parents...hes 30..they have a 3 month old son...when they have work..the grandma (my aunt babysits)...his dad doesnt want himt o pay the bills..he wants him to save up to buy a house...he payed off all his college tuition at USC..a 40 K a year school...his dad is a doctor...his other son is a doctor..hes doing residency in danville, PA...i dont see ne thing wrong with it...the father is just helping his son get ahead with the house and helping them with babysitting...he has all the freedom he wants...and doesnt have to worry abuot ne thing except taking care of his family and working to save money for a house

all my cuzzins do that...wut u prolly dont get ..is that th eparents are helping them to be debt free so they can have a good life..my cuzzins are not sheltered...they are not no lifes...they are proffessionals...

if ur parents want u to stay in the house..why is it such a problem..why do u call them pussies?...is staying in a nice 2 story house in a suburban area with the ppl who love u worse then being in a apartment..? u tell me


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm 24 Now. I Only Had To Serve 2 Years Due To "Good Behavior" And A 6 Month Boot-Camp Program For First Time Offenders That I Went Through While I Was There!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> But man...you are 30!? I guess some cultutres just live differently.


yeah i have to agree no matter how good it is staying home till your thirty is pretty excessive, cut the umbilicle cord already
[/quote]

:nod:


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

K fizzly said:


> my cuzzin is a doctor..he makes 6 figures...his wife is a pharmacist..she makes 6 figures..they live with his parents...hes 30..they have a 3 month old son...when they have work..the grandma (my aunt babysits)...his dad doesnt want himt o pay the bills..he wants him to save up to buy a house...he payed off all his college tuition at USC..a 40 K a year school...his dad is a doctor...his other son is a doctor..hes doing residency in danville, PA...i dont see ne thing wrong with it...the father is just helping his son get ahead with the house and helping them with babysitting...he has all the freedom he wants...and doesnt have to worry abuot ne thing except taking care of his family and working to save money for a house
> 
> all my cuzzins do that...wut u prolly dont get ..is that th eparents are helping them to be debt free so they can have a good life..my cuzzins are not sheltered...they are not no lifes...they are proffessionals...
> 
> if ur parents want u to stay in the house..why is it such a problem..why do u call them pussies?...is staying in a nice 2 story house in a suburban area with the ppl who love u worse then being in a apartment..? u tell me


That's what I'm talking about, Fizzly. Whatever, let these kids go on to have to pay off college loans for 15 years after graduation, or not even go to college and keep making 10/hr for the rest of their lives and not be able to afford a house nor a good life for their kids. They'll understand when they finally hit 30 what we understand right now.

This, my friends, is what living at home and saving yer geesh can do for you. And these pics don't even show the finished basement and the huge backyard and the two car garage and the furniture. Not to mention the debt-free clear mind and savings in the bank to boot. Think about THIS next time you think only losers live at home past 18:


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> my cuzzin is a doctor..he makes 6 figures...his wife is a pharmacist..she makes 6 figures..they live with his parents...hes 30..they have a 3 month old son...when they have work..the grandma (my aunt babysits)...his dad doesnt want himt o pay the bills..he wants him to save up to buy a house...he payed off all his college tuition at USC..a 40 K a year school...his dad is a doctor...his other son is a doctor..hes doing residency in danville, PA...i dont see ne thing wrong with it...the father is just helping his son get ahead with the house and helping them with babysitting...he has all the freedom he wants...and doesnt have to worry abuot ne thing except taking care of his family and working to save money for a house
> 
> all my cuzzins do that...wut u prolly dont get ..is that th eparents are helping them to be debt free so they can have a good life..my cuzzins are not sheltered...they are not no lifes...they are proffessionals...
> 
> if ur parents want u to stay in the house..why is it such a problem..why do u call them pussies?...is staying in a nice 2 story house in a suburban area with the ppl who love u worse then being in a apartment..? u tell me


That's what I'm talking about, Fizzly. Whatever, let these kids go on to have to pay off college loans for 15 years after graduation, or not even go to college and keep making 10/hr for the rest of their lives and not be able to afford a house nor a good life for their kids. They'll understand when they finally hit 30 what we understand right now.

This, my friends, is what living at home and saving yer geesh can do for you. And these pics don't even show the finished basement and the huge backyard and the two car garage and the furniture. Not to mention the debt-free clear mind and savings in the bank to boot. Think about THIS next time you think only losers live at home past 18:
[/quote]

why do you have two kitchens?


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

Scrap, my brother can afford a better place than that because he was good at school, and got involved in things by the time he was 18. He's making 40k a year as a co-op at the 4th largest accounting firm in Canada, in one of the largest regions just south of Toronto...so you can take that theory and shove it in your ugly ass oven :laugh:

The tree is nice tho!


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> why do you have two kitchens?


I have a separate apartment in the house that I rent out. $$$ !!
I actually have 3 kitchens, tho - third one's in the basement, which connets right to the back yard, makes parties a lot easier than going all the way upstairs. The basement was done after these pics were taken; these pics are from when I first bought the house, we remodeled a lot of it...


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

but scrap, youdon't have central air










in seriousness, its different strokes for different folks. i've also been raised in a very family oriented atmosphere. but i assure you that my parents attempt at sheltering me were futile. i ran away several times as a teen, been to juvie, been on probation, yadda yadda. my uncle is a real estate agent and makes good money, his wife is a hair stylist, they have 3 kids and have lived with their parents (my grandparents) for most of their lives.

some cultures put strong emphasis on family, the first ethnicities that come to mind are koreans and italians, but tehre are so many more. in korean culture its not uncommon for the eldest son to care for his parents even after the other siblings have moved on. which is what my uncle is doing. they live in a 5 bedroom, 3 story house in the suburbs with a 3 car garage.

i see no problem with receiving help from your family at all. even while i was living on my own i visited my mom frequently and she would give me food to take back to my place. she also helped me financially when i needed it. but this sort of thing needs to be done delicately. there's a difference between being a spoiled adult that depends on his parents and a family oriented man.

what i really don't understand is how people can put their parents in old folks homes. i've done community service at a couple and its absolutely horrible and depressing. why you would put your parents, the people that raised you and gave birth to you, in a place like that is beyond me.

other people still do well without help from their families, but imagine how much less debt they would be in, or how much healthier they would be with good relations with their parents. communal living around the world has proven to provide healthier lives. from the third world countries in africa to aborigines in australia or eastern nations. i think that's another thing that contributes to america's problesm with delinquency, not enough good quality family time. everyone is so busy with their own lives that their families and children are put on the back burner.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Scrap, my brother can afford a better place than that because he was good at school, and got involved in things by the time he was 18. He's making 40k a year as a co-op at the 4th largest accounting firm in Canada, in one of the largest regions just south of Toronto...so you can take that theory and shove it in your ugly ass oven :laugh:
> 
> The tree is nice tho!


Dude, I was making 40k a year when I graduated in '95, also from accounting. Now I'm a tax director at the top hedge fund admin company in the world. And trust me, 40k a year aint even gonna let you remodel the kitchen, let alone buy the house, especially not in Canadian dollars.

Thanks for the compliment on the tree, tho...


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

My parents WANT my brother to come home right after this year is done(he's a senior).


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

Ya hyph, its depressing seeing widowed parents being left to die alone


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I have a highschool diploma, no college experience, a convicted felon in the state of Iowa, and I make 32k a year as a restaurante manager and my wife owns the Outback Steakhouse here in Lincoln, Nebraska with no college experience also. So I guess, it's all about who your are, and what you really want to do with your life, not what someone else says you need in order to "make it" in life.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

hyphen said:


> I have a highschool diploma, no college experience, a convicted felon in the state of Iowa, and I make 32k a year as a restaurante manager and my wife owns the Outback Steakhouse here in Lincoln, Nebraska with no college experience also. So I guess, it's all about who your are, and what you really want to do with your life, not what someone else says you need in order to "make it" in life.


Hell yeah, Bill Gates never finished college, richest man in the world. It's all about your desire & ability & some luck, too, and a little help from mom & pop never hurts either.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

Scrap5000 said:


> Scrap, my brother can afford a better place than that because he was good at school, and got involved in things by the time he was 18. He's making 40k a year as a co-op at the 4th largest accounting firm in Canada, in one of the largest regions just south of Toronto...so you can take that theory and shove it in your ugly ass oven :laugh:
> 
> The tree is nice tho!


Dude, I was making 40k a year when I graduated in '95, also from accounting. Now I'm a tax director at the top hedge fund admin company in the world. And trust me, 40k a year aint even gonna let you remodel the kitchen, let alone buy the house, especially not in Canadian dollars.

Thanks for the compliment on the tree, tho...
[/quote]

You we making 40k and didnt move out? Well, like hyph said, different stroke for different folks I guess? Just dont start sayin how you come from an exceptionally loving or strong family, because letting thier kids live at home with them is not an indicator of how loving/caring a fam is.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

of course it is danny...how is it not?


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> You we making 40k and didnt move out? Well, like hyph said, different stroke for different folks I guess? Just dont start sayin how you come from an exceptionally loving or strong family, because letting thier kids live at home with them is not an indicator of how loving/caring a fam is.


If I moved out making 40k a year in NYC, I would have needed at least 1 roommate, possibly 2, and I'd have ZERO saved up right now, and I wouldn't own a single thing. That would just be plain dumb, especially since I had all the freedom in the world living at home.

You gotta think Long Term, kid. 10 years goes by real fast. You're 16 now, right? You're gonna go to sleep one night, wake up the next morning, and you're gonna be 30. Yeah, it goes that fast.

Plan for it and make the right moves and you'll be thankful in 14 years.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> You we making 40k and didnt move out? Well, like hyph said, different stroke for different folks I guess? Just dont start sayin how you come from an exceptionally loving or strong family, because letting thier kids live at home with them is not an indicator of how loving/caring a fam is.


If I moved out making 40k a year in NYC, I would have needed at least 1 roommate, possibly 2, and I'd have ZERO saved up right now, and I wouldn't own a single thing. That would just be plain dumb, especially since I had all the freedom in the world living at home.

You gotta think Long Term, kid. 10 years goes by real fast. You're 16 now, right? You're gonna go to sleep one night, wake up the next morning, and you're gonna be 30. Yeah, it goes that fast.

Plan for it and make the right moves and you'll be thankful in 14 years.
[/quote]
your making your point and it s good lesson if you have that option, in my case i didnt have the options you had and i also dont spend every day of my life planning for my future, you only have your youth once and you never know if your going to get in your car to drive to work one day and get cremed by a truck that lost its brakes or if some douch falls asleep driving home and hits you head on.. you spend your whole life investing in the future and never get to appreciate al that work.. im no saying you should invest in your future but you also need to enjoy life andfor that means not living at home, but my parents dont have the same views as yours.. living at home saving money for my self to them is mooching, i live at home i share the bills, it pisses me off but hey atleast im responsable and can take care of my self..


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Moved out when I was 26


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> your making your point and it s good lesson if you have that option, in my case i didnt have the options you had and i also dont spend every day of my life planning for my future, you only have your youth once and you never know if your going to get in your car to drive to work one day and get cremed by a truck that lost its brakes or if some douch falls asleep driving home and hits you head on.. you spend your whole life investing in the future and never get to appreciate al that work.. im no saying you should invest in your future but you also need to enjoy life andfor that means not living at home, but my parents dont have the same views as yours.. living at home saving money for my self to them is mooching, i live at home i share the bills, it pisses me off but hey atleast im responsable and can take care of my self..


I hear ya bro, but I'm not coming down on peeps for leaving if they have a good reason, I'm coming down on peps who leave just b/c they thin it's cool, and I'm coming down on parents who want their kids out, which in turn creates a lot of animosity, b/c it shows the general method of interaction between that family, in a lot of families in this country, and the kids wind up wanting to leave the second they can, and they wind up in much worse positions than they should or could if their parents helped them.

And I'm saying at some point the cycle should stop, and people should make a concious decision to treat their kids better than they were treated, to help them out and care about them more. And I'm pointing out why I shouldn't be ripped on for staying, and how it has nothig to do with being irresponsible or sheltered.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

Scrap5000 said:


> You we making 40k and didnt move out? Well, like hyph said, different stroke for different folks I guess? Just dont start sayin how you come from an exceptionally loving or strong family, because letting thier kids live at home with them is not an indicator of how loving/caring a fam is.


If I moved out making 40k a year in NYC, I would have needed at least 1 roommate, possibly 2, and I'd have ZERO saved up right now, and I wouldn't own a single thing. That would just be plain dumb, especially since I had all the freedom in the world living at home.

You gotta think Long Term, kid. 10 years goes by real fast. You're 16 now, right? You're gonna go to sleep one night, wake up the next morning, and you're gonna be 30. Yeah, it goes that fast.

Plan for it and make the right moves and you'll be thankful in 14 years.
[/quote]

I hope by that time Im stationed in Africa or Asia with the UN







Its not that I want to move out. Or that my parents wouldnt love to have me at home for another 14. But I feel if I want to experience life, I have to set out on my own path. For you, you could do that while staying at home. I dont think I could.

Lets not forget that our lives have been COMPLETELY different up to this point.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I hope by that time Im stationed in Africa or Asia with the UN
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh, chase your dreams, then, that's the best thing this world can offer you! And send pics


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

I still live wit my parents.

My uncle is 30 sumthin and still lives wit his parents.


----------



## SregoR (Aug 7, 2005)

i can't picture my self living at home till im 30 years old? how was that with the girls or friends them knowing your 30 years old living at home. I bet you were never allowed to talk about bills or having a hard time. anywayz i love my family but i'll feel i failed if im still living at home when im 30 years old. not cause i wanna get out of my house quickly, but cause thats just way to old to be a mommas boy. BTW stop trying to set your family as the poster family for america.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

SregoR said:


> BTW stop trying to set your family as the poster family for america.


Who the hell is trying to do that? That's your view of what I'm saying, but it's not what I'm actually saying. Every family has its problems, including mine. Brady Bunch is a TV show fantasy, not a reality.


----------



## SregoR (Aug 7, 2005)

Scrap5000 said:


> BTW stop trying to set your family as the poster family for america.


Who the hell is trying to do that? That's your view of what I'm saying, but it's not what I'm actually saying. Every family has its problems, including mine. Brady Bunch is a TV show fantasy, not a reality.
[/quote]
stop making comparisons bewteen your family and their familys cause thats what your pretty much doing with all the generaliztions you made about the american family


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

im 21 and still at home, and i dont plan to move out until um done with school


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

B. Rodgers said:


> BTW stop trying to set your family as the poster family for america.


Who the hell is trying to do that? That's your view of what I'm saying, but it's not what I'm actually saying. Every family has its problems, including mine. Brady Bunch is a TV show fantasy, not a reality.
[/quote]

lol yeah the dad in the brady bunch was a cocksmoker


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> stop making comparisons bewteen your family and their familys cause thats what your pretty much doing with all the generaliztions you made about the american family


I aint comparing mine to theirs, I'm comparing mine to the ones that kick their kids out at 18, the ones that feel it's a burden to raise their kids and never want to share anything with them. I've seen mothers rip food out of their kids hands and mouths, growling at their kids "THAT'S MY DINNER, NOT YOURS!!!" Yeah, those are the kinds of families I see more & more of every day - those are the ones I'm talking about.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Well i had a second kid ask me to move out with him. I thought it would be cool to party all the time. But i cant really find some one i can trust with the payments. I cant really save money, but ill try saving my ass off while going to college.


----------



## seharebo (Jul 19, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> my cuzzin is a doctor..he makes 6 figures...his wife is a pharmacist..she makes 6 figures..they live with his parents...hes 30..they have a 3 month old son...when they have work..the grandma (my aunt babysits)...his dad doesnt want himt o pay the bills..he wants him to save up to buy a house...he payed off all his college tuition at USC..a 40 K a year school...his dad is a doctor...his other son is a doctor..hes doing residency in danville, PA...i dont see ne thing wrong with it...the father is just helping his son get ahead with the house and helping them with babysitting...he has all the freedom he wants...and doesnt have to worry abuot ne thing except taking care of his family and working to save money for a house
> 
> all my cuzzins do that...wut u prolly dont get ..is that th eparents are helping them to be debt free so they can have a good life..my cuzzins are not sheltered...they are not no lifes...they are proffessionals...
> 
> if ur parents want u to stay in the house..why is it such a problem..why do u call them pussies?...is staying in a nice 2 story house in a suburban area with the ppl who love u worse then being in a apartment..? u tell me


That's what I'm talking about, Fizzly. Whatever, let these kids go on to have to pay off college loans for 15 years after graduation, or not even go to college and keep making 10/hr for the rest of their lives and not be able to afford a house nor a good life for their kids. They'll understand when they finally hit 30 what we understand right now.

This, my friends, is what living at home and saving yer geesh can do for you. And these pics don't even show the finished basement and the huge backyard and the two car garage and the furniture. Not to mention the debt-free clear mind and savings in the bank to boot. Think about THIS next time you think only losers live at home past 18:
[/quote]

Is that supposed to be a nice house? It looks average to me, meaning I would not have lived at home in order to buy it.

My parents raised me so that I would be able to be confident and successful upon leaving the nest. I left home at 18 went to college and having been back, now I am 26 several states away from home and finishing my first semester of law school. I could never be with someone who is unable to leave the nest. It is one thing to be family oriented and another to be a 30 living with their Mom. Children need to leave home - they have to go out and experience the world.

Working in a Pizzaria would have been fun - I myself really had to work. I did manual labor on farms working from morning till night from 13 on - when I was 13 I made $3.00 an hour stacking hay. Eventually I made really good money milking cows, so I was able to save a lot of money for college.

When I graduate from Law School I will have about $130,000 dollars in loans (that is just law school, not undergrad (I paid for my undergrad)). My monthly payment is going to be over $1,000 and there is no way that I would ever consider moving back home. I say grow-up.


----------

